# Windows installer pops up when I use Word or Excel



## JerryCaldwell (Sep 30, 2010)

Whenever I open Word or Excel the Windows installer pops up, Preparing to install; installing Word Feature; Installation Error File not found - A required installation file SKU111.CAB could not be found. I inherited this computer from my former employer in lieu back pay so I do not have the original install discs.
I noticed this first when attempting to open an attachment which was a simple one page Word doc. The only other thing I can recall that may be related was installing update to Adobe Flash Player which I have uninstalled after reading elsewhere that may be the cause. It wasn't.
Using Windows XP, SP 3 and Office 2003


This machine has worked fine until yesterday. :upset:

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Try this:

Caution: Editing your registry may cause your system to fail to start; modify at your own risk! So please don't send me any nasty messages if you happen to screw anything up.

Make a backup of you registry first(http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756).

Now, perform the following steps:

* Click on "Start" > "Run" and type "regedit" (without the quotes, please!).

* Navigate to the following registry key 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Delivery\DownloadCode
* On the right-side of the editor you'll see "CDCache". Double click on "CDCache" and change the value to 0. 

Exit the registry.

Hope this works.

Regards,

JK.


----------

